# NBDL - Top 8 Prospects



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Hawks scout Harold Ellis breaks down the top 8 NBDL prospects:

http://www.nba.com/nbdl/nbdl_greateight_021115.html


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

I think Omar Cook is the only one of them who will ever make the NBA for more than few months.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> I think Omar Cook is the only one of them who will ever make the NBA for more than few months.


I don't know bender. Cook was released by NBA teams four times in less than a year. I really can't understand why...


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

I don't think that Cook will make it to the NBA. He had several chances last year and never had something like a break-though. I would conern Moore to make a comeback in the NBA later this season. His stats look convincing.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

I think Cook will. I think alot of people just need time to Mature.


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~ (Oct 9, 2002)

First of all, it's nice to see Harold Ellis being a scout. One of the best Americans that we had in the Greek league. 
Hail Hail Ellis boy! 

Far from Omar Cook, Jeff Trepagnier is a nice player. 
Maybe they should try to find a Euroleague-team to play for. For example, Cook would be a perfect fit for AEK Athens' team, by the time that there were early thoughts to replace Blackney...


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Cook will never make it to the L until he learns how to shoot and score. His points come of cheapies and he can't create for himself. His playmaking has never been questioned, but when you have a major weakness like that, NBA teams will abuse it.


----------

